# M416 Military Trailer into smoker/grill * Nearly Done*



## jmatyas (Jul 7, 2010)

I acquired a 1/4 ton military trailer and want to build a smoker/grill.  I have never built one and need some design/build suggestions.  I would like to keep the basic look of the trailer as is.

My thoughts are to have a smoker/fire box, an area for wood storage, and an area for a large cooler.    Any suggestion on how to arrange this would be great?  The dimensions of the trailer are 70" x 40". 

I have started on the tear down and will be sandblasting and preparing the trailer before starting the build.


----------



## rio_grande (Jul 7, 2010)

Hate to see one of those turned into anything but what it is. But you have cool factor built in right off.. Cant wait to see what ya do with this

Jeff


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 7, 2010)

Way cool, I gotta see this----Wish I could help you with ideas. I'm sure you'll be getting a load of suggestions soon.

In Dong Tam, we used to just wash it out & fill it with ice & beer for our bimonthly blowout.

I'll be watching this one,

Bearcarver


----------



## matts (Jul 7, 2010)

What is your cooker going to be?  Are you planning on using the box on the trailer for it?


----------



## jmatyas (Jul 7, 2010)

Here is a preliminary idea.  Just concerned about how the weight will sit on the trailer.  I assume1/8" steel for building material?  Maybe have to put some drop down legs on the back for support when cooking.  Preliminary dimensions for the smoker/cooker are 20" tall x 20" wide x 48" long with a single rack.  How big does should the fire box be?  The fire box will also not be able to sit below the cooker but will sit even.  Will this create a problem?  Most I have seen are below.   I guess I could cut a hole in the floor and drop it down. 

Some help from you experienced guys.


----------



## matts (Jul 7, 2010)

Your looking at a 18.5" (6400 cu.ft) firebox for a pit that size.  You will want the firebox lower than the cooker.  Could you just raise the cooker up ten inches or so in the trailer?


----------



## tsywake (Jul 9, 2010)

If you keep the cooler full of ice/beverages it should help out with your back weight.  You can also get some RV style jacks to drop down if you need some extra support back there.

If your firebox is level with the smoker, you'll have flow problems and the heat will just sit there.  Like Matt said, can you possibly raise your cooking chamber up a few inches?  I would also give you some more room to store wood underneath it while not in transport.


----------



## jmatyas (Jul 14, 2010)

Started stripping it down.  Grinder w/ wire wheel and sand blaster.  Hopefully will be welding in a couple weeks.

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii69/JEMatyas/P1011351.jpg

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii69/JEMatyas/P1011349.jpg

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii69/JEMatyas/P1011352.jpg


----------



## rio_grande (Jul 15, 2010)

Getting there,,, I would love to get my hands on one of these.


----------



## matts (Jul 15, 2010)

There is a farmer out by me that has a military water tank trailer that has been just sitting out in this one spot for years.  Every time I drive by it I think how cool that thing would be as a smoker. 

This is a google image that looks like it.


----------



## new2que (Jul 15, 2010)

Are you opposed to hanging the firebox off the right side of the pit and doing a reverse flow design?  Would free up more room for wood/storage and would solve the problem of putting the firebox in the right relation to the pit (lower).  Our put gets pretty hot on both ends, want to be sure to put up some sort of firewall between the cooler and pit.

This is going to look epic, can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## jmatyas (Jul 24, 2010)

Finished sandblasting today.  I have some questions reference to paint.  After washing the sand off and drying I now have a film of surface rust that developed.  Is there a prepwipe or solution that I use prior to paint to take that off?  Also can someone recommend a paint to use.  I imagine that I should use some high heat grill specific paint.  Do most guys use a spray gun or can?  I will probably use a gun.  Thanks for the help. 

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii69/JEMatyas/P1011354.jpg

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii69/JEMatyas/P1011355.jpg


----------



## matts (Jul 24, 2010)

Well, after sandblasting you can breath on the metal and it will rust.  I think a quick rub down with some sand paper and you should be alright.  I prefer to use a air sprayer


----------



## jmatyas (Jul 30, 2010)

Finished prepping the trailer and layed on a first coat of Rustoleum High Heat paint.  Will let it set up a few days.  Put the trailer back together, flip it, and then work on prepping the inside.

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii69/JEMatyas/P1011364.jpg

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii69/JEMatyas/P1011362.jpg

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii69/JEMatyas/P1011363.jpg

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii69/JEMatyas/P1011356.jpg


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 30, 2010)

JMatyas said:


> Finished prepping the trailer and layed on a first coat of Rustoleum High Heat paint.  Will let it set up a few days.  Put the trailer back together, flip it, and then work on prepping the inside.
> 
> http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii69/JEMatyas/P1011364.jpg
> 
> ...


Lookin' good JM !

Ever think about making the finished product "Camouflage" ?

It would be quite fitting for the old girl.

Bear


----------



## jmatyas (Aug 4, 2010)

Finished putting the axle, fenders, wheels, and tires back on and uprighted it.  Gonna start sandblasting the inside and get it ready to paint.  Also gonna sandblast and paint the wheels.  Picked up a 120 gallon compressor tank for $100.  It is in great shape.  It fits perfectly length wise with a few inches to spare. Gotta figure out what to do about a firebox.  Probably a square mounted on the back side of one end.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.

 http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii69/JEMatyas/P1011369.jpg

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii69/JEMatyas/P1011370.jpg

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii69/JEMatyas/P1011371.jpg


----------



## lucky13 (Aug 4, 2010)

> If you keep the cooler full of ice/beverages it should help out with your back weight


 Words to live by my friend.


----------



## jmatyas (Aug 24, 2010)

Worked on the tank today with my brother and dad.  We got the lid finished.  Used the bullet hinges recommended in other threads, but we may add another in the middle.  What size pipe should I use for the stack?  I was thinking four inch. 

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii69/JEMatyas/P1011373.jpg

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii69/JEMatyas/P1011374.jpg

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii69/JEMatyas/P1011375.jpg


----------



## flyfishjeep (Aug 24, 2010)

Looking great so far!  I am with Bear on this one- I would add the camo and I'm sure the local military would love it. 

Thanks for posting such good pics!


----------



## fourashleys (Aug 28, 2010)

Another vote for the camo. Gotta see how this one turns out. Definite cool factor.


----------



## jmatyas (Oct 10, 2010)

Fire box on.  Cooker raised three inches.


----------



## jmatyas (Oct 10, 2010)

Fire box on.  Cooker raised three inches.  Any suggestions or input appreciated. 

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii69/JEMatyas/P1011397.jpg

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii69/JEMatyas/P1011399.jpg

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii69/JEMatyas/P1011398.jpg


----------



## jmatyas (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks to my neighbor, Troy, the smoker build is nearly complete. I will probably do some grinding and painting tonight or tomorrow.  I think this thing is pretty unique.  Troy had some great ideas to finish it off and everything was very affordable.  Let me know what you think.  Also thanks to my brother and dad for the work they put into this.

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii69/JEMatyas/P1011411.jpg

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii69/JEMatyas/P1011412.jpg

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii69/JEMatyas/P1011409.jpg

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii69/JEMatyas/P1011401.jpg

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii69/JEMatyas/P1011404.jpg

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii69/JEMatyas/P1011406.jpg

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii69/JEMatyas/P1011408.jpg

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii69/JEMatyas/P1011403.jpg

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii69/JEMatyas/P1011400.jpg


----------



## jmatyas (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks to my neighbor, the smoker build is nearly complete.  Will probably do some grinding and painting tonight or tomorrow.  I think this think is pretty unique.  Troy has some great ideas to finish it off and everything was very affordable.  Let me know what you think.


----------



## jmatyas (Nov 7, 2010)

waiting on moderators to approve post


----------



## chefrob (Nov 7, 2010)

good one to follow..........been wondering about this one.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 7, 2010)

Man oh Man your new smoker is coming right along and I also am voting on the cammo paint job. It would be just fitting for it.


----------



## jmatyas (Nov 10, 2010)

Got it painted and the TRU_TEMP mounted.  Gonna fire it up tomorrow to clean it out and season it.


----------



## marlin009 (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice work. That is very cool!


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 10, 2010)

That really came out nice. How was the test run?


----------



## chefrob (Nov 10, 2010)

looks good..........need to see it full of food!


----------

